# Advice on calling a psychologist.



## Velfarre (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm having trouble calling a psychologist, and I think my anxiety got the better of me today when I finally called one. I practiced what I would say before I called her, but when I did she caught me off guard by coming off as entirely unfriendly. She told me that she wouldn't give me any drugs (I didn't ask for any), and asked me if I understood her...twice. I was worried that something I might have said probably made her think I was looking for some, but I don't know what I could've said that made her think that way.

I continued with the conversation and by the end she said she'd call me back. After a few hours she called and said that she was too busy to see me. I can't help but think that she didn't want to see me because of how I came across on the phone but didn't want to blatantly tell me that.

My mother offered to call one for me tomorrow, but this is something I want to do on my own--I'm just not sure how to act on the phone when I set up an appointment.

If anyone has any advice on setting up an appointment with a psychologist (something I know I'm making a bigger deal about than it really is), could you please offer me some pointers?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

God I am surprised she would be that blatantly abrasive to you! That would really upset me too. How dare she make out like you are a drug fiend! That's just bizarre. My advice would be to go to your GP and get them to refer you to a psychologist whom they know to have a less abrasive manner! My GP referred me to my psychologist because she felt that we would get along well, and we did. Most psychologists are better at dealing with people than the one you described, but it is still a process of shopping around until you find someone you feel comfortable with. Don't forget, in a sense you are "interviewing" them to see if you want to have treatment with them. You are paying them and ultimately you are in control of the situation. You have every right to ask a few questions about there approach before you make an appointment, and if you don't like the answers, keep shopping.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

You seem to have found a good pointer yourself... if they are that way on the phone.. imagine how they would be in person.. possibly you could send other a letter... and see who calls you back..


----------

